# Pictures from our Marriott OceanWatch stay in Myrtle Beach



## alwysonvac (Jan 6, 2015)

Christmas weekend we got stuck in bumper to bumper traffic in the Carolinas on Interstate 95. Since we didn't get very far in the last two hours, we decided to ditch the idea of getting from NJ to FL in one day. I was lucky to book the last available two bdrm villa at OceanWatch via Marriott.com for my party of 5 (3 adults and two kids). We then called the resort to confirm our arrival before heading over to Myrtle Beach. It took us 75 miles from I-95 to get to the resort. 

We were basically in and out because we wanted to get back on the road the next morning however we really like what we saw (both the resort and lots of nearby entertainment options we passed along the way). 

We had a great one night stay at Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes in Myrtle Beach. We're looking forward to visiting this resort again. Here are some of the highlights. The rest of my photos can be found here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157650149787582/show/

Enjoy !!


----------



## Bucky (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, you must have gotten into one of the first recently renovated rooms!


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 7, 2015)

We are owners at OW and couldn't agree more with you that it is a lovely spot.
You did however land in an ocean front unit with a beautiful view of the pools and ocean. That doesn't happen every day unless the resort is very quiet or whether you paid full rack pricing.
In any event, I'm glad that you enjoyed it. I hope you had a chance to explore the buildings to the rear, where the fitness center, indoor pool and other outdoor pools were as well. OW has something for everyone.
Mike


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 7, 2015)

The OP was in one of the new remodel villas over looking the ocean and pool area. Awesome views of the resort and ocean.


----------



## jont (Jan 7, 2015)

Great pictures! thanks for the update.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 7, 2015)

WOW! Why can't all the resorts be like this?!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2015)

want to upload those photos to the review page...they are wonderful!

http://tug2.com/ResortImageAdd.aspx?Marriott's+OceanWatch+Villas+at+Grande+Dunes&ID=13896


----------



## lizap (Jan 7, 2015)

I found Marriotts to be consistently very nice.



mpumilia said:


> WOW! Why can't all the resorts be like this?!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 7, 2015)

suenmike32 said:


> We are owners at OW and couldn't agree more with you that it is a lovely spot.
> You did however land in an ocean front unit with a beautiful view of the pools and ocean. That doesn't happen every day unless the resort is very quiet or whether you paid full rack pricing.
> In any event, I'm glad that you enjoyed it. I hope you had a chance to explore the buildings to the rear, where the fitness center, indoor pool and other outdoor pools were as well. OW has something for everyone.
> Mike



Yeah we paid Marriott's rack rate. It wasn't bad. $199/night for an oceanside two bedroom villa. Well worth it. Everyone had a good night's rest. 

I didn't get a chance to explore so I didn't see any of the things you mentioned above . 
I slept in and hubby was cracking the whip to get us on the road . 
However, as we were walking towards the elevator, I noticed that I could see the ocean at the end of the hallway. LOL, ignoring my husband's plea to get on the elevator, I walked straight towards the huge windows with my sister and nieces following right behind. LOL, I was half through the big airy space when I realized I was in the middle of the Sales Center. Thank goodness it was just two sales guys chatting. I smiled and continued towards the windows to get a look outside. :rofl:

I stepped outside onto the balcony. OMG what a view!! I'm sorry I didn't capture pictures. My hubby ("the hunter") was already annoyed with me ("the gatherer") so I quickly dashed back out. The resort offers fantastic oceanfront views !! I definitely have to go back there


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 7, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> want to upload those photos to the review page...they are wonderful!
> 
> http://tug2.com/ResortImageAdd.aspx?Marriott's+OceanWatch+Villas+at+Grande+Dunes&ID=13896



I will. Thanks for the link


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 10, 2015)

suenmike32 said:


> You did however land in an ocean front unit with a beautiful view of the pools and ocean. That doesn't happen every day unless the resort is very quiet or whether you paid full rack pricing.


Isn't that room an Oceanside unit?  It has a great view of the ocean but also looks over some of the inner part of the resort.  It s very similar to the Oceanside unit we had in the Conch building two years ago this month.  OceanWatch is one resort where Oceanside does not deceptively mean "no view but a shorter walk to the beach."


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> Isn't that room an Oceanside unit?  It has a great view of the ocean but also looks over some of the inner part of the resort.  It s very similar to the Oceanside unit we had in the Conch building two years ago this month.  OceanWatch is one resort where Oceanside does not deceptively mean "no view but a shorter walk to the beach."



The pictures were taken from the Conch Villa ocean side villa.


----------



## enma (Feb 12, 2016)

Going to Marriott Ocean Watch in March. Got the vacation preference email today. Which buildings have been recently refurbished? My week is a purchased getaway week from II. The confirmation says ocean front when I checked on marriott website. Would they really honor that??


----------

